# National Bin Buster



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

May not be such a good thing....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/could_this_be_the_year_of_unprecedented_corn_yields_NAA_Jo_Windmann/


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

It may not be such a good thing for corn growers but it sure will help the feeder cattle business. It will help cheapen up the cost of gain on those feedlot cattle.......... Hope they dont expect me to come down on my hay prices.....................


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

panhandle9400 said:


> It may not be such a good thing for corn growers but it sure will help the feeder cattle business. It will help cheapen up the cost of gain on those feedlot cattle.......... Hope they dont expect me to come down on my hay prices.....................


unfortunately, your hay prices will crash almost as fast as row crops did, only it will be a couple of years. All,of us guys on here that row crop as well as hay, the wheels are already turning as row crop profits shrink. More acres will go back to hay to chase high profit margins and also a lot of marginal ground for row crops will go back to hay as fast as it came out of hay.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

*I am not too worried about hay prices getting soft in this area for there are only a few who grow hay, the paper traders have not got their greedy hands on the hay market as of yet and hope the worthless scumbags never do . It may happen in the cornbelt but it may stay strong in the desert southwest, but I sure wont mind buying cheap hay from up north to sell at a added profit down here and feeding cheap corn . *


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Two of my best sellers for hay here are two varieties that most people do not attempt here....Timothy and Alfalfa...they are aggravating in their own regards, but that is what makes them worthwhile to grow. There will be more marginal crop ground be put back into hay here also....but most will be varieties that do not affect me as much. Hay will not get cheap here until the price of fertilizers get down to around $300/ton....when that happens here we will see significant pricing pressure. There will also be some smaller operators that will get out of hay when it is not as rosy pricewise as it is now. All of us will be facing adjustments in the very near future....and we will be remembering the good old days when.....

Regards, Mike


----------

